# Mini-seizures, or is this normal?



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Back in June, we saw the vet with Sammi for what appeared to be mini-seizures. The worst ones were when she was awake, but she seemed to be doing it in her sleep as well. The vet suggested we keep a log of incidents and think about going to a neurologist. Now, _I_ haven't seen any signs of twitching in about a month, but my DH keeps saying she is still twitching in her sleep. I just don't know how much sleep-twitching is normal for dogs since this is our first.

The video is a little long, but if you could watch it and let me know if this is something you normally see with your dogs, we would appreciate it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX5hR8Xgtfk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not a vet, but all I see in that video is normal, twitchy, dreaming sleep.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say the same - mine twitch, whimper, chase rabbits, and sometimes sleep with their eyes wide open (very disconcerting!). Puppies twitch even more than adults. If she shows no other symptoms, and your vet is happy that these are normal dreaming muscle contractions, I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

both of mine twitch and dream, actually whin, never noticed how much but they have awakened me at night doing it as they sleep right up against me. If they are dreaming I just rub my hand on them, and it awakens them enough to stop


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine even "run" in their sleep, all four legs get going. Looks like normal dreaming to me too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks pretty normal to me too............Molly growls, whines, twitches, paddles all four legs, and has even woken herself up!!!! LOL! It does look weird though, doesn't it?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, Karen!
Good to see Sammi again, her coat looks _lovely._ So sorry you have the concerns you do. All I saw in the video was what I think of as the usual muscle twitching/dog dreaming activity. I hope that's what it is and things go along well for you and your beauty. :clover: Do you have any video clips of the "small seizure" events she's experienced while she's awake to show a veterinary neurologist if you go that route? Might be helpful.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie twitches in his sleep too.

When my first guy had his seizures in the middle of the night it woke him up. My opinion was that he wasn't "there" when he had a seizure and even though I would hold him through them it wasn't until it was over that he would be like Oh Hi Mom what's going on. 

If she wakes up during this is she "there"?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion, Dr. Barbara Licht is a leading researcher in seizure disorders. She would welcome you contacting her as a resource by email or phone. Here's her contact info. https://psy.fsu.edu/faculty/blicht.dp.html 
I know a number of people who have gotten_ wonderful _support from her.

During the time you're sorting through getting an accurate diagnosis and treatment, it may be best not to allow Sammi to have any vaccinations. I wish you well.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

My dog runs and twitches and whines in her sleep. A hand out or a soft "hey" usually quietens her.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks you all for your helpful responses (and the compliment on her coat!) I do have a video log of some of the awake episodes...well, at least we thought she was awake--I've never seen such strange, unnatural movements before. The episodes were off and on for several days, but they haven't happened since (or ever before). The only new thing that I could think of was starting her on Nexguard and Heartguard about 3-4 weeks before this allbegan. The vet didn't think they had anything to do with it. Anyway, thank you again.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, DH isn't convinced! He wants me to specifically ask you, "What about her thigh muscle jumping?" (I think that was more towards the beginning). Do you see that with your dogs also?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, the twitching muscles happens here. I know it looks weird. Sometimes their eyes start rolling back in their heads too, pretty creepy, but they are just dreaming.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Everything is perfectly NORMAL, including the thigh muscle jumping thing. She's as we say, chasing bunnies in her sleep. I would love to see one of their dreams. Every one of my many dogs has done this , some even more vigorously.

Sometimes when a dog sleeps very deeply they have their eyes open too, or partly open. Dogs have a third inner eyelid and when they sleep with their eyes a bit open you can see that inner, kind of red colored eyelid which can sort of slide partway over the eye. Iris has had dreams and twitching with her eyes partly open and it can seem like she is sort of awake. Maybe you saw something like that and thought Sammi was having a mini seizure? 

Otherwise the video is very very common doggie dreams.

Hope this helps reassure you. Sammi really is quite lovely.

Viking Queen


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I agree with the others that the twitching while asleep is normal. My poodle Ruby has very active dreams and often moves around and sometimes even has her eyes half open as she's dreaming which of course is alarming and I guess can appear to look like a seizure but she is just dreaming


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, thanks again! I feel like a first-time mom again with this fluffy pup!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree that Sammi looks normal in the video. Sailor, my white Standard, has had reactions to vaccines and several flea meds. He did have "mini- seizures" and the ones ones that occurred when he was awake manifested as rolling eyes with the third eyelid showing for long periods of time, twitching, staring blankly, and being startled. His breathing was very abnormal, too. Sailor is now titered and is on Revolution. He has not had any problems, but you can bet I keep a close eye on him when he does get medicated. In a seizure, even a mini seizure, you can't wake them out of it... it has to pass on it's own. My daughter's silver Standard has the most active dreams I have ever seen, and he even howls like a banshee! He is also a very active dog in his waking hours. Compared to her dog, Sammi was barely moving at all in her video.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

KidWhisperer said:


> Back in June, we saw the vet with Sammi for what appeared to be mini-seizures. The worst ones were when she was awake, but she seemed to be doing it in her sleep as well. The vet suggested we keep a log of incidents and think about going to a neurologist. Now, _I_ haven't seen any signs of twitching in about a month, but my DH keeps saying she is still twitching in her sleep. I just don't know how much sleep-twitching is normal for dogs since this is our first.
> 
> The video is a little long, but if you could watch it and let me know if this is something you normally see with your dogs, we would appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX5hR8Xgtfk


Coming from someone who, unfortunately knows all too well about Poodles and seizures, I can assure you that, going by this video, she is NOT having any kind of seizures. This kind of twitching is VERY normal, and she's probably just dreaming. All of my Poodles did it from time to time. So sit back and relax and enjoy watching your precious little girl dream!! :angel2:


----------

